# Windows 7 Ultimate BlueScreen



## jackie05 (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
seit kurzer Zeit bekomme ich hin und wieder ein BlueScreen.
Angefangen hat es, als ich mein CPU Kühler entstaubt hatte und frische Leitpaste aufgetragen hab.
Da ich vermutet hatte, dass Vielleicht der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt, hatte ich ihn wieder demontiert und erneut richtig aufgesetzt, das ging jetzt ein Paar Wochen gut und jetzt bekomme ich wieder ein BlueScreen und kann leider nicht nachvollziehen, woran es liegt.

Der BlueScreen verschwindet ja nach einigen Sekunden, daher konnte ich kein Bild davon machen.
Gibt es Vielleicht unter Windows 7 Ultimate eine log Datei, indem das alles aufgezeichnet wird?

Wie könnte ich jetzt mit Programmen meine Hardware auf Fehler prüfen?
So ist es schwer zu erkennen, an was es wirklich liegt, da es selten vorkommt, das ich ein BlueScreen bekomme und das nervt natürlich, wenn man wichtige Arbeiten am Computer nocht nicht gespeichert hat.

Hier mein System:
Betriebsystem: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4430   4*3.0 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST
Festplatte: SSD 128 GB

Ich hab den Rechner vor ca. einem Jahr neu aufgerüstet und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jetzt ein Hardware deffekt sein sollte.

Jetzt funktioniert er wieder, nur ist die Frage, wie lange.
Daher möchte ich den Fehler irgendwie herausfinden, an was es liegen könnte.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für die Hilfe.

Gruss


----------



## Zvoni (29. Januar 2015)

Einmal "Windows 7 Blue screen" bei google eingeben....

http://praxistipps.chip.de/windows-7-abstuerze-analysieren_19766


----------



## jackie05 (29. Januar 2015)

Bevor ich überhaupt etwas ins Forum Poste, dann benutze ich zuerst google oder schau hier mal im Forum nach...

Ich habe sehr viel gegoogelt, aber leider hat mir nix davon Weitergeholfen.

Ich hab mir dann Ultimate Boot CD auf eine Rolling gebrannt und anschließend von dieser CD gebootet und ein Paar Test gemacht wie MemTest um den Arbeitsspeicher zu testen usw. 
Anscheinend ist alles in Ordnung, dann liegt es sicherlich an Windows kofiguration.

Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatte, Prozessor etc. sind in Ordnung.

Ich werde jetzt einfach mal Windows neu aufspielen.


----------



## sheel (29. Januar 2015)

jackie05 hat gesagt.:


> Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatte, Prozessor etc. sind in Ordnung.


...nur dass man das in den seltensten Fällen (=garnicht) zuverlässig sagen kann.
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist bei weitem das Einfachste, und wenn Memtest einen vorhandenen Fehler nach 12 Stunden nonstop erkennt hat man Glück (kann auch gar nicht gefunden werden). Natürlich gibt es schneller findbare Fehler, aber ein Durchlauf allein sagt gar nichts.

Und die anderen Bauteile ... für die gibts praktisch keinen sinnvollen Test, weil sie viel zu komplex sind und die innere Funktionsweise aufgrund von Firmengeheimnissen auch nicht so gut bekannt ist, wie man gern hätte. Wenn gar nichts geht weiß man "kaputt", aber sonst kann man sich nicht sicher sein, ob alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## jackie05 (29. Januar 2015)

Du hast recht, ich geh mal davon aus, das die Bauteile in Ordnung sind.
Ich hab jetzt erstmal Windows 7 neu aufgespielt und kucken, ob das Problem weiterhin besteht.

Wenn ja, dann werde ich zuerst mal die Rams austauschen, da ich 3 verschiedene riegel eingebaut habe:
1x 4GB DDR3 von Kingston
1x 2GB DDR3 Team Group Inc.
1x 2GB DDR3 Unbekannt

Ich habe im Internet gelesen, das es nicht so gut sein sollte, mehrere verschiedene Arbeitsspeicher zu verwenden und werde demnächst die Arbeitsspeicher austauschen.

Vielen Dank für die antworten.


----------



## Zvoni (30. Januar 2015)

Mein link sollte eher dazu dienen, dir zu zeigen, falls du es nicht weisst, wie man verhindern kann, dass der Blue screen so schnell verschwindet!
Weil eben auf dem Blue screen steht nämlich der Übeltäter drauf! Und du hast ja gesagt, dass der Blue screen so schnell verschwindet, dass du nicht erkennen konntest woran es liegt.


----------



## jackie05 (5. Februar 2015)

Ja, Sry, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
Ich hab das jetzt eingestellt.

Nur hab ich bis jetzt kein Blue Screen mehr bekommen, um nach den fehler zu kucken.


----------

